# Superboy prime vs. SS3 Goku



## Stalin (Nov 15, 2007)

Superboy prime vs. SS3 Goku


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 15, 2007)

SS3 Goku wins with relatvie ease. His fighting speed and reflexes are faster. Goku takes this with a Kamhameha to the face


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Nov 15, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> SS3 Goku wins with relatvie ease. His fighting speed and reflexes are faster. Goku takes this with a Kamhameha to the face



Goku gets his shit ruined


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Nov 15, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> SS3 Goku wins with relatvie ease. His fighting speed and reflexes are faster. Goku takes this with a Kamhameha to the face



Does Goku move faster than light? As I recall, he doesn't. Superboy Prime blitzes  Goku and breaks him.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 15, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> SS3 Goku wins with relatvie ease. His fighting speed and reflexes are faster. Goku takes this with a Kamhameha to the face



Do you know exactly how strong SB prime is?


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 15, 2007)

I loved it when SB Prime ripped Aquaman's other arm off. Ownage. 

Goku loses by quite a bit


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 15, 2007)

It's actually Superman Prime now...Whatever the name, SS3 Goku gets raped; fast and hard. The speed difference alone is nuts.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 15, 2007)

neodragzero said:


> It's actually Superman Prime now...Whatever the name, SS3 Goku gets raped; fast and hard. The speed difference alone is nuts.



I know, but I used SBP because he is weaker.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 15, 2007)

^Yes he's pretty strong for DC standards but in DBZ he would be equall to Krillin. SS3 Goku can go FTL. Instant Transmition>>>>Superboy primes speed. Superboy gets tagged by slow people like Aquaman lol. Goku will destroy him with relative ease.
Mods clos it up its going nowhere.
Steeljerk show your face i know your here lets have a debate


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 15, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> ^Yes he's pretty strong for DC standards but in DBZ he would be equall to Krillin. SS3 Goku can go FTL. Instant Transmition>>>>Superboy primes speed. Superboy gets tagged by slow people like Aquaman lol. Goku will destroy him with relative ease.
> Mods clos it up its going nowhere



Except that Goku's strike isn't exactly instant. Krillin doesn't move at lightspeed. He doesn't even have the capability to fly through space unaided; none of the DBZ goodies do. SS3 Goku still gets raped.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 15, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> ^Yes he's pretty strong for DC standards but in DBZ he would be equall to Krillin. SS3 Goku can go FTL. Instant Transmition>>>>Superboy primes speed. Superboy gets tagged by slow people like Aquaman lol. Goku will destroy him with relative ease.
> Mods clos it up its going nowhere.
> Steeljerk show your face i know your here lets have a debate



SBM AT KRILLIN LEVEL!!!!!!!!! Next thing you'll  be saying is Goku could defeat Anti-Moniter.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 15, 2007)

Goku could probably defeat Anti-Monitor


----------



## lambda (Nov 15, 2007)

Do we need to do this fight again?

Goku curbstomps.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Nov 15, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> ^Yes he's pretty strong for DC standards but in DBZ he would be equall to Krillin. SS3 Goku can go FTL. Instant Transmition>>>>Superboy primes speed. Superboy gets tagged by slow people like Aquaman lol. Goku will destroy him with relative ease.
> Mods clos it up its going nowhere.
> Steeljerk show your face i know your here lets have a debate



Quit the bullshit. Goku isn't FTL, there is no proof. SBP is stronger and faster than Everyone in DBZ.

Instant Transmission is teleportation only and he can only teleport where there is a ki signature.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 15, 2007)

lambda said:


> Do we need to do this fight again?
> 
> Goku curbstomps.



You ma man or girl speaks truth. 
To bad you are now known as a troll


----------



## Power16 (Nov 15, 2007)

Supe Prime destroys Goku and then goes to destroy everyother DBZ character.


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 15, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> Goku could probably defeat Anti-Monitor



And that's just being a troll.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 15, 2007)

Shunkan Ido = faster than the speed of light, and hell of a lot faster than Super Boy prime.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 15, 2007)

Giovanni Rild said:


> Quit the bullshit. Goku isn't FTL, there is no proof. SBP is stronger and faster than Everyone in DBZ.
> 
> Instant Transmission is teleportation only and he can only teleport where there is a ki signature.



Every living creature has ki. What world are they fighting in? If there is no ki in the DC world then Goku cant use his attacks so it would be an even fight. With Ki Goku curbstomps


----------



## atom (Nov 15, 2007)

Goku will beat Superboy Prime easily. 
[/Alternate Reality]


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Nov 15, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> Goku could probably defeat Anti-Monitor



Now I know that you aren't serious. Anti-monitor was a being capable of consuming whole universes and threatened the DC multiverse.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Nov 15, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Shunkan Ido = faster than the speed of light, and hell of a lot faster than Super Boy prime.



Shukan Ido isn't combat speed. Where's Comic Book Guy when you need him?


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 15, 2007)

DC universes differ in power and durability. The ones Anti-Monitor destroyed could probably be destroyed by Cell


----------



## Orion (Nov 15, 2007)

Heat vision is all it takes.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 15, 2007)

Giovanni Rild said:


> Shukan Ido isn't combat speed. Where's Comic Book Guy when you need him?



No is Supes Flight. Flight speed doesnt equall punching and reaction speed. look at Archangel for example he can fly as fast as a plane yet he has normal human reactions


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 15, 2007)

feitan said:


> Heat vision is all it takes.



Heat vision = Death beam. Goku can just take em to the face like he did against Freeza. i doubt Superboy could take a kamahameha to the face


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Nov 15, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> Heat vision = Death beam. Goku can just take em to the face like he did against Freeza. i doubt Superboy could take a kamahameha to the face



You're delusional


----------



## Stalin (Nov 15, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> DC universes differ in power and durability. The ones Anti-Monitor destroyed could probably be destroyed by Cell




Next you'll be saying buu could take on Spectre .


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 15, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> No is Supes Flight. Flight speed doesnt equall punching and reaction speed. look at Archangel for example he can fly as fast as a plane yet he has normal human reactions



Too bad that SBP being able to react to the Flash and other FTLs in combat says differently. SBP's movement speed is FTL. That includes reaction and attack speed. Stop being a troll.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 15, 2007)

I like Ace so I am gonna go with the troll that has the same name


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 15, 2007)

SPB could not react to the Flash that is why he got his ass whopped and he was captured. Goku wins relativly easily, the only way SBP could tie is if we give him ki attacks on par with Goku. Buu would get an ass whopping againt LT btw......Goku on the other hand


----------



## BRANCHEAD33 (Nov 15, 2007)

Lets get some scans in here to show all of the sbp haters off. Ugh, makes me sick when goku in ssj4 struggled with a lifting a city, and had to charge, but sbp moved planets throughout the galaxy like chess pieces. *That was for all you sbp haters.*


----------



## Power16 (Nov 15, 2007)

FFA your statements are getting really ridiculous, stating Goku could take AM. Now i know your doing this on purpose since these are issues that have been brought up before and you know what the opposing force can do and i know it has to get boring all this faking just stop it dude.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 15, 2007)

BRANCHEAD33 said:


> Lets get some scans in here to show all of the sbp haters off. Ugh, makes me sick when goku in ssj4 struggled with a lifting a city, and had to charge, but sbp moved planets throughout the galaxy like chess pieces. *That was for all you sbp haters.*



Sorry to burst your bubble,  but GT is non-cannon.


----------



## Orion (Nov 15, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> Heat vision = Death beam. Goku can just take em to the face like he did against Freeza. i doubt Superboy could take a kamahameha to the face



A weakened sbps heat vision can disentegrate people who take supernovas....so no death beam is about<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<supermans heat vision<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<sbps heat vison.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 15, 2007)

> Superboy prime vs. SS3 Goku



I think this is appropriate:


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 15, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> SPB could not react to the Flash that is why he got his ass whopped and he was captured.


And when exactly did the Flash, as in which Flash, did this by themselves alone? Please don't act like you know what you're talking about.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 15, 2007)

@Power 
How dare you insult Portgas D. Ace, even if it is only a troll with the same name, I will not tolerate insulting of Ace's name, if you must insult him simply call him troll


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 15, 2007)

feitan said:


> A weakened sbps heat vision can disentegrate people who take supernovas....so no death beam is about<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<supermans heat vision<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<sbps heat vison.



Wat people has he disentegrated that can take Supernovas. Proof please?


----------



## Stalin (Nov 15, 2007)

:cr





Alucard2997 said:


> I think this is appropriate:



I'm so happy.


----------



## Orion (Nov 15, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> Wat people has he disentegrated that can take Supernovas. Proof please?



The gls he tore up,a rookie gls shields can take blackholes and going near/in stars,sbp completelly disentegrated them easily while weakened,supermans heat vision is immesurable by scientific measurments and we can measure stars easily,sbp heat vision could one shot anyone in dbz.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 15, 2007)

I think that the OBD should just ban Goku vs Superman threads. It always leads to an endless flame war.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 15, 2007)

feitan said:


> The gls he tore up,a rookie gls shields can take blackholes and going near/in stars,sbp completelly disentegrated them easily while weakened,supermans heat vision is immesurable by scientific measurments and we can measure stars easily,sbp heat vision could one shot anyone in dbz.



How do you know it could take blackholes, did it actully take one. Scans please


----------



## Power16 (Nov 15, 2007)

AJpinecrest2 said:


> @Power
> How dare you insult Portgas D. Ace, even if it is only a troll with the same name, I will not tolerate insulting of Ace's name, if you must insult him simply call him troll



Insulted? i did no such thing . His antics are funny at times and at others its just annoying and this happens to be one of the annoying ones. You make a thread with Superboy Prime vs Lee and he'll pick Lee .


----------



## Orion (Nov 15, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> How do you know it could take blackholes, did it actully take one. Scans please



Go read the new gls issues from the start they got sucked through a blackhole.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 15, 2007)

The Cheat said:


> :cr
> 
> I'm so happy.



I'm always glad to help.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 15, 2007)

Power16 said:


> Insulted? i did no such thing . His antics are funny at times and at others its just annoying and this happens to be one of the annoying ones. You make a thread with Superboy Prime vs Lee and he'll pick Lee .



Na Superboy will kill Lee with relative ease....


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 15, 2007)

I just think Ace likes to underestimate anything that isn't in the DB universe. Superman takes the cake in durability, speed and strength, though I think Son Goku takes it in raw power.


EDIT: AND STOP SAYING WITH RELATIVE EASE! I'm trying my hardest not to flame you, Ace, but seriously, you've got to stop making all characters from DC and Marvel out to be weaklings. Has Goku ever shown a display of pure strength or speed as Superman? Superman turned back time by making the planet spin backwards. You're the kind of people who make Dragon Ball fans look like ignorant fan boys who will not listen to reason.


----------



## Power16 (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow giving the Supes family the win, i'll just ignore the wink ...


----------



## Arishem (Nov 15, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> I think that the OBD should just ban Goku vs Superman threads. It always leads to an endless flame war.



They should be banned because it's a vicious curbstomp in favor of the latter. Goku is nothing in comparison to Superman. The flames come from disgruntled DBZ fans, who just can't accept that their childhood favorite isn't such hot shit in the OB. Their imaginary world where Goku is teh strongorest comes crumbling down and they lash out in response. It's really sad...


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Nov 15, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> I just think Ace likes to underestimate anything that isn't in the DB universe. Superman takes the cake in durability, speed and strength, though I think Son Goku takes it in raw power.



Superboy Prime punched a hole through a dimension.


That's more power than Goku could ever hope to have


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 15, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> They should be banned because it's a vicious curbstomp in favor of the latter. Superman is nothing in comparison to Goku. The flames come from disgruntled Supes fans, who just can't accept that their childhood favorite isn't such hot shit in the OB. Their imaginary world where Superman is teh strongorest comes crumbling down and they lash out in response. It's really sad...



Yeh i agree with you man so sad


----------



## Arishem (Nov 15, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> Yeh i agree with you man so sad



I'm happy for you. Acceptance is the first step to recovery.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 15, 2007)

Boo screamed and ripped open a hole to another dimension. I know it's not Goku, but it's still pretty powerful. Now Boo seems like a character who might be able to beat Superman.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 15, 2007)

Giovanni Rild said:


> Superboy Prime punched a hole through a dimension.
> 
> 
> That's more power than Goku could ever hope to have



Superbuu and Gotenks screamed thru a dimension, your point?


----------



## Arishem (Nov 15, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Boo screamed and ripped open a hole to another dimension. I know it's not Goku, but it's still pretty powerful. Now Boo seems like a character who might be able to beat Superman.



That feat is anime filler. He never did such in the manga, so it's not canon.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 15, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Boo screamed and ripped open a hole to another dimension. I know it's not Goku, but it's still pretty powerful. Now Boo seems like a character who might be able to beat Superman.



Any character from the Android saga onwards apart from Yamcha, Tien, Krillin, Dr Gero, Android 20 and Cell form1 would lose to Superboy Prime. Everyone else curbstomps Supes


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 15, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> That feat is anime filler. He never did such in the manga, so it's not canon.



I suggest you read the manga again


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 15, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> That feat is anime filler. He never did such in the manga, so it's not canon.



Errr... yes, he did. That is in the manga (SSJ3 Gotenks did it too). How else do you think did he escape from the Room of Time and Spirit?


----------



## Arishem (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm talking about the scream Super Buu did that was supposed to destroy the universe.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 15, 2007)

Lol Trick Shot tryna act like he knows what je's talking bout. You just got owned by ur own ally. Quit life man


----------



## Arishem (Nov 15, 2007)

No, not really. Look at my post that directly proceeds your's. I'm talking about the scream that was going to destroy the universe in the anime.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 15, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> Any character from the Android saga onwards apart from Yamcha, Tien, Krillin, Dr Gero, Android 20 and Cell form1 would lose to Superboy Prime. Everyone else curbstomps Supes




When will people learn not to feed trolls like Ace?


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 15, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> No, not really. Look at my post that directly proceeds your's. I'm talking about the scream that was going to destroy the universe in the anime.



oh yeah my bad. I apologize. Goku still wins


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Nov 15, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> oh yeah my bad. I apologize. Goku still wins



How does Kakarot win? He's way slower, way weaker, way less durable and Superboy Prime can kill him in one move


----------



## ez (Nov 15, 2007)

another rape thread


----------

